# أقدم لكم هذه المكتبة الكيميائية والتي جمعتها بنفسي وأرجو الأستفادة للجميع ...



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

أقدم لكم أخواني الأعزاء أكبر مكتبة جمعتها لكم وأرجو أن تفيدك في كتب الهندسة الكيميائية وأرجو أن لاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ....

Rules of Thumbs fro Chemical Engineers

http://rapidshare.de/files/20857774...of_Thumb_for_Chemical_Engineers__3rd_ed._.rar

Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment

http://rapidshare.de/files/20860701...Handbook_of_Chemical_Processing_Equipment.rar


Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties

http://rapidshare.de/files/20862410...Handbook_of_Hazardous_Chemical_Properties.rar

Handbook of Air Pollution Prevention & Control

http://rapidshare.de/files/20862886...k_of_Air_Pollution_Prevention_and_Control.rar

Modeling of Chemical Kinetics & Reactor Design

http://rapidshare.de/files/20866350...g_of_Chemical_Kinetics_and_Reactor_Design.rar

An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Analysis

http://rapidshare.de/files/20882513...al_Engineering_Analysis_Using_MATHEMATICA.rar

Probablistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20884414...nt_in_the_Chemical_and_Nuclear_Industries.rar

Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes

http://rapidshare.de/files/20901001...stry_of_Petrochemical_Processes__2nd_ed._.rar

يتبع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4

http://rapidshare.de/files/20906246...ichardson_s_Chemical_Engineering_Volume_4.rar

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2

http://rapidshare.de/files/20906540...s_Chemical_Engineering_Volume_2__5th_ed._.rar

Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories

http://rapidshare.de/files/20907573...ess_Safety_-_Learning_from_Case_Histories.rar

Introduction to Colloid & Surface Chemistry

http://rapidshare.de/files/20908741...o_Colloid_and_Surface_Chemistry__4th_ed._.rar

Organic Chemistry

http://rapidshare.de/files/20911224/CLAYDEN__J.__2001_._Organic_Chemistry.rar

يتبع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics

http://rapidshare.de/files/20911370...cal_Engineering_Fluid_Mechanics__2nd_ed._.rar

Applied Mathematics & Modeling for Chemcial Engineers

http://rapidshare.de/files/20913956...atics_and_Modeling_for_Chemical_Engineers.rar

Chemical Process - Design & Integration

http://rapidshare.de/files/20916570/SMITH__R.__2005_._Chemical_Process_Design_and_Integration.rar

Renewable Energy

http://rapidshare.de/files/20917311/SORENSEN__B.__2003_._Renewable_Energy__3rd_ed._.rar

Chemical Thermodynamics of Materials - Macro & Micro Aspects

http://rapidshare.de/files/20917490...als_-_Macroscopic_and_Microscopic_Aspects.rar

Solid-Liquid Separation 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20917642/SVAROVSKY__L.__2000_._Solid-Liquid_Separation__4th_ed._.rar

Handbook of Chemical Reactive Hazards 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20919797...tive_Chemical_Hazards__6th_ed.___2_vols._.rar

Chemical Process Equipment - Selection & Design

http://rapidshare.de/files/20922173..._Process_Equipment_-_Selection_and_Design.rar

ThermoChemical Process - Principles & Models

http://rapidshare.de/files/21046449...hemical_Processes_-_Principles_and_Models.rar

Engineering Materials

http://rapidshare.de/files/21048368...Engineering_Materials__2nd_ed.___2_vols._.rar

Metal Foams - A Design Guide

http://rapidshare.de/files/21048745/ASHBY__M._F.__2000_._Metal_Foams_-_A_Design_Guide.rar

Know & Understand CentrifugalPumps

http://rapidshare.de/files/21048993/BACHUS__L.__2003_._Know_and_Understand_Centrifugal_Pumps.rar

Metals Reference Book

http://rapidshare.de/files/21064552...Smithells_Metals_Reference_Book__7th_ed._.rar

Light Metals Handbook

http://rapidshare.de/files/21064673/BRANDES__E._A.__1998_._Smithells_Light_Metals_Handbook.rar

يتبع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook

http://rapidshare.de/files/21065346...-Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook__11th_ed._.rar

Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook

http://rapidshare.de/files/21065894/BROWN__J._R.__2000_._Foseco_Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook.rar

Plastics Materials 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21068256/BRYDSON__J._A.__1999_._Plastics_Materials__7th_ed._.rar

Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies

http://rapidshare.de/files/21068665...arbon_Materials_for_Advanced_Technologies.rar

The Coming Materials Science

http://rapidshare.de/files/21073404/CAHN__R._W.__2001_._The_Coming_of_Materials_Science.rar

Hazardous Chemicals Handbook

http://rapidshare.de/files/21074118/CARSON__P.__2002_._Hazardous_Chemicals_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar

Plastics Engineering

http://rapidshare.de/files/21075205/CRAWFORD__R._J.__1998_._Plastics_Engineering__3rd_ed._.rar

Fiber Fracture

http://rapidshare.de/files/21075707/ELICES_M.__2002_._Fiber_Fracture.rar

Carbon Nanotubes

http://rapidshare.de/files/21075899/ENDO__M.__1996_._Carbon_Nanotubes.rar

Statistical Process Control 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21108247/OAKLAND__J._S.__2003_._Statistical_Process_Control__5th_ed._.rar

The Science & Technology of Carbon Nanotubes 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21135045...cience_and_Technology_of_Carbon_Nanotubes.rar

3D Fiber Reinforced Polymer Composites

http://rapidshare.de/files/21137447/TONG__L.__2002_._3D_Fibre_Reinforced_Polymer_Composites.rar

Carbon Alloys - Novel Concepts to Develop Carbon Science & Technology 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21140779..._to_Develop_Carbon_Science_and_Technology.rar

يتبع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

The Finite Element Method

http://rapidshare.de/files/21142390...Finite_Element_Method__5th_ed.___3_vols._.rar

Masonry Instant Answers

http://rapidshare.de/files/22578929/Jaffe_-_Masonry_Instant_Answers__McGraw_Hill_2004_.pdf

Plastics Engineering Handbook

http://rapidshare.de/files/22579051...hapter_-_Injection_Moulding_of_Thermosets.pdf

Advanced Polymer Processing Operations

http://rapidshare.de/files/22581055...olymer_Processing_Operations__Noyes_1998_.pdf

Mechanics of Composite Materials 

http://rapidshare.de/files/22582166..._Materials_2nd_Ed_1999__Taylor___Francis_.pdf

Mass Spectrometry of Polymers

http://rapidshare.de/files/22582491..._Mass_Spectrometry_of_Polymers__CRC_2002_.pdf

Modern Polymers Handbook

http://rapidshare.de/files/22583186/Harper_CA_-_Modern_Plastics_Handbook__McGraw-Hill_1999_.rar

Schaums Easy Outlines - General Chemistry 

http://rapidshare.de/files/22583214...Outlines__General_Chemistry__McGraw-Hill_.rar

Handbook of Chemistry

http://rapidshare.de/files/22584948..._of_Chemistry__15th_Ed__McGraw_Hill_1999_.rar

Dictionary of Organic Chemistry

http://rapidshare.de/files/22584954/McGuinness__Ian_-_Dictionary_of_Organic_Chemistry__web_.rar

Analysis & Control of Nonlinear Process Systems

http://rapidshare.de/files/22585069...Nonlinear_Process_Systems__Springer_2004_.pdf

Process Systems Analysis & Control

http://rapidshare.de/files/22585423...and_Control__2nd_SI_Ed__McGraw_Hill_1991_.pdf

March's Advanced Organic Chemistry: Reactions, Mechanisms, and Structure

http://rapidshare.de/files/5504990/MBSmithJMarch.rar.html

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics

http://rapidshare.de/files/22834355...echanics_2nd_Ed__Marcel_Drekker_2001__4AH.rar

Statistical Process Control

http://rapidshare.de/files/22849481...l_5th_Ed__Butterworth_Heinemann_2003__4AH.pdf

Handbook of Inorganic Chemical

http://rapidshare.de/files/20322418...of_inorganic_chemicals__McGraw_Hill_2003_.rar

يتبع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

Agrochemical Pesticide Safety Handbook

http://rapidshare.de/files/20327619...esticide_Safety_Handbook__CRC_Press_1998_.rar

Chemical Engineer's Handbook

Part 1

http://rapidshare.de/files/20373580...gineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part1.rar

Part 2

http://rapidshare.de/files/20348741...gineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part2.rar

Part 3

http://rapidshare.de/files/20350257...gineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part3.rar

Fermentation Biochemical Engineering Handbook 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20325692...mical_Engineering_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Noyes_.rar

Methods for Monitoring & Diagnosing the Efficiency of Catalytic Converters 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21116151...ng_the_Efficiency_of_Catalytic_Converters.rar

Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies

http://rapidshare.de/files/20863482...ter_and_Wastewater_Treatment_Technologies.rar

Hazardous Waste Compliance

http://rapidshare.de/files/20882094/FLORCZAK__C._M.__2001_._Hazardous_Waste_Compliance.rar

Industrial Waste Treatment

http://rapidshare.de/files/20923265/WOODARD__F.__2000_._Industrial_Waste_Treatment_Handbook.rar

يتبع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

Membranes for Industrial Wastewater Recovery & Re-Use

http://rapidshare.de/files/21092904...Industrial_Wastewater_Recovery_and_Re-Use.rar

Dust Explosions in the Process Industries

http://rapidshare.de/files/20878306...sions_in_the_Process_Industries__3rd_ed._.rar

Extractive Metallurgy of Copper

http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508...Extractive_Metallurgy_of_Copper__4th_ed._.rar

Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718...eum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering__2_vols._.rar

Nuclear Energy - AN Introduction to the Concepts Systems

http://rapidshare.de/files/20902244..._to_the_Concepts__Systems__etc.__5th_ed._.rar

Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering

http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202...onmental_Control_in_Petroleum_Engineering.rar

Environmental Engineering

http://rapidshare.de/files/20922522/WEINER__R._F.__2003_._Environmental_Engineering__4th_ed._.rar

Environmental Engineering Dictionary & Directory

http://rapidshare.de/files/22597161...Dictionary_and_Directory__CRC_Press_2001_.pdf

Statistics for Environmental Engineers

http://rapidshare.de/files/22597392...nmental_Engineers_2nd_Ed__CRC_Press_2002_.pdf

Physical Metallurgy 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21073121/CAHN__R._W.__1996_._Physical_Metallurgy__4th_ed.___3_vols._.rar

Castings - The New Metallurgy of Cast Metals

http://rapidshare.de/files/21073781...e_New_Metallurgy_of_Cast_Metals__2nd_ed._.rar

يتبع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

موسوعة الكتب والمحاضرات الهندسية ؟؟ كيميائي ونفطي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117664.html​


----------



## weswes (2 أبريل 2009)

لا استطيع الا ان اقول (((((((((( جزاك الله خيرا))))))))))
بس ياريت تشوفولنا حل فى مشكله الرابيد شير لاننا لا نستطيع تنزلي اكثر من كتاب في كل مره والف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (2 أبريل 2009)

اولا جزاك الله خير ومجهود اكثر من رائع وفائق التميز ولكن لم نستطيع تنزيل اى كتاب كيف الحل وفقك الله والي الامام


----------



## ارهينيوس (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر بس جرب تحمل ولو كتاب واحد فى حاجة غلط


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخواني الأعزاء على الرد ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه أما في مشكلة الرابيدشير فقد وجدت الحل لها وأرجو أن يفيدكم وهو هذا البرنامج ........





للتحميل من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/94320173/912431c9/RShare1Plus.html​
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتكم وأرجو الدعاء مع الشكر والتقدير ..........


----------



## LIALY (2 أبريل 2009)

جزااااااااااااااك الله خير الجزاء و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## weswes (2 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز، هل لديك كتاب في Analytical chemistry ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أرجو أن أفيدك بهذا الكتاب وأرجو الدعاء ...

كتـــاب Modern Analytical Chemistry

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119083.html​


----------



## arifi (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك علي هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور ......


----------



## بشار رائد (4 أبريل 2009)

صديقنا واخانا مهندس المحبة الرجاء محاولة تغير رابط الملفات لان الدعاية المرفقة لها هي لصور.......... لموقع سيء وشكرا جزيلا على المكتبة الرائعة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز ولكن كما تعرف أني نقلت الروابط عن أخواني الأخرين عندما جمعتها ولم أحملها جميعا وسوف أحاول أن أغير ماأستطيع بعون الله وحفظه ........


----------



## بني ليث (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخي مهندس المحبة جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الجبار في جمع هذه الموسوعو وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك يوم القيامة آميييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز بني ليث على المرور وأن شاء الله الموفقية للجميع ........


----------



## ناديا 2009 (5 أبريل 2009)

اضم صوتي لصوت الاخ بشار رائد صراحة لقد اندهشت من الصور والدعايات المرفقة ولكن شكرا جزيلا على هذه المكتبة الرائعة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ........


----------



## elfarsy (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود العظيم اللي بذلته


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## سلمة الأكوع (20 أبريل 2009)

*تحية لك*

السلام عليكم
سألت الحكيم العليم أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين ...........


----------



## د.صلاح العبيدي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عن طلبة العلم كل خير 
لا يمكن تنزيل اي كتاب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 سبتمبر 2010)

د.صلاح العبيدي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عن طلبة العلم كل خير
> لا يمكن تنزيل اي كتاب



سوف تبدل الروابط إن شاء الله ....


----------



## khalid elnaji (1 سبتمبر 2010)

weswes قال:


> لا استطيع الا ان اقول (((((((((( جزاك الله خيرا))))))))))
> بس ياريت تشوفولنا حل فى مشكله الرابيد شير لاننا لا نستطيع تنزيل اكثر من كتاب في كل مره
> وبارك الله فيك وسدد حطاك


----------



## د.صلاح العبيدي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل لاي كتاب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

سوف يتم تغيير الروابط إن شاء الله وإلى ذلك الوقت سوف يقفل الموضوع ....


----------

